# Spindle Cell Eyelid Tumor on my Golden Retriever



## Karen519

*Razz*

I am so very sorry to hear of what Razz and you have been through.
I will be praying for him and you. Please keep us updated! It was so kind of you to think of helping someone else with your post! God Bless you!! I will be looking for updates on Razz!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

I'm terribly sorry that your lovely Razz had cancer and that you had to do something raidcal to halt it. You're right that he will adjust quickly, but it's still so hard to cope with doing something this invasive to your pup. May he never be acquainted with the dreadful C word again and live a long, happy life!


----------



## northcountryarlene

I'm sending prayers to you and to Razz. Bud also sends his best tail waggas.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Thank you for sharing your story. I am so sorry for about your beautiful boy.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Thank you for sharing this. It's so hard when a young dog like Razz gets cancer. What a tough thing to go through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## Karen519

*Razz*

BUMPING up for Razz and his family!


----------



## PrincessDi

So very sorry that you and razz are going through this. Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers. Thanks so much for reaching out at a difficult time to help others.


----------



## LibertyME

So very sorry to read your Razz's story.....You are in my thoughts....


----------



## inge

What a sad story, such a young dog....I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry Razz and you all have had this happen. SO glad to know there was a course of action and that he came thru surgery ok. Give him some gentle love from us. I pray that he has a long, healthy life. Thank you for sharing his story and please, please keep us posted.


----------



## newport

So sorry to hear you had to go through such an experience. . I will keep you and Razz in my prayers. Dogs are so amazing as to what they can deal with... it is much harder for us I believe to accept and deal with adversity. Stay strong!


----------



## Karen519

*Razz*

Praying for Razz and you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Welcome to the forum, I am sorry it is not an happy occasion. Thank you for sharing your story. It is heartbreaking indeed. I wish your boy speedy recovery and will pray for him with all my heart. I am very, very sorry. Please keep us posted, we want to be able to follow your story and send healing thoughts and prayers. Your Razz is and will always be beautiful in our eyes.


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry you are dealing with this, especially in such a young dog. I hope he heals quickly and leads a long and happy life.
One of my dogs had part of his lower jaw removed due to a tumor and he bounced back quicker than I could ever imagine.
Wishing you many days ahead with your Razz (love the name!).
Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## *Laura*

You and Razz are in my thoughts. Razz is beautiful and will continue to be. I hope he's recovering well.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I'm so sorry that your boy had to go through this already at a young age but I'm sure he knows you did what is best for him. He will adapt to having only one quickly but for now spoil him and keep him comfortable. Sending thoughts,prayers and healing vibes to you and Razz!


----------



## gold4me

I am so sorry your are going through this and I agree with everyone that Razz is so handsome and will continue to be handsome. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Razz. Hope he is in less pain.


----------



## Razz Dad

Thank you all for your kind wishes and prayers -- they made a big difference. We received our pathology report today and it looks like all the surgical margins were clean, so the news is good at this step of his journey. Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## GoldenMum

My heart goes out to you, your wife and Razz......what a journey for such a young boy! I hope he has a long healthy life with many more memory making years!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

We'll be thinking of you and Razz. He is a beautiful boy! We will be sending lots of wishes for a speedy recovery so that Razz can adapt to the new life stage and enjoy a long, healthy and love-filled life.


----------



## Razz Dad

Hi all,

I hope this photo is not too much for the forum, but here is a picture of Razz today -- five days into his healing process. He is starting to show signs of his old self...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending my love to Razz and lots of prayers for speedy recovery. Thank you for coming back with good news. If I may say he is handsome boy and I am glad he is starting to show signs of his old self. I know how hard was to make that decision but having him with you today is priceless. Thank you.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

You are wonderful parents and he is very lucky to have you taking care of him.

As a nurse, I look at him and think the incision is healing well. Or how he would help children going through similar surgeries. He is gorgeous, even in the cone.


----------



## KiwiD

Give that sweet boy a big hug for me. Will be sending lots of good thoughts for his recovery


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm glad to hear the margins were clean. That is great news! Razz is still a handsome boy and I'll bet he'll look happier once he gets that dang cone off!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm glad the margins looked good and that signs of the old Razz are beginning to show through....he is gorgeous even with his battle wound. Give him a big hug for me


----------



## AmberSunrise

Razz is still one handsome boy! May he have a long, healthy and love filled life - he is already off to a great start/


----------



## Razz Dad

BajaOklahoma said:


> You are wonderful parents and he is very lucky to have you taking care of him.
> 
> As a nurse, I look at him and think the incision is healing well. Or how he would help children going through similar surgeries. He is gorgeous, even in the cone.


That is such a wonderful idea. Does anyone know of any organizations that might coordinate such an effort?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

His story would offer so much as a therapy dog and it may well be his calling. Therapy dogs have to go thru some classes and pass a test. There are many here who have such dogs and will be able to guide you. He is such a special special soul and so very beautiful. Perhaps not in the usual, typical way but that only means he is even more special. Please give him some tender lovin' from our crew. I wish him a long, healthy life!!!


----------



## TheZ's

Thank goodness you were able to act in time for Razz and that the margins came back clean. I think the idea of working with childhood cancer patients is a wonderful one if you think Razz has the temperament for it. Generally therapy dogs get CGC or therapy dog training and then are tested and certified by one of the therapy dog organizations such as Delta/Pet Partners or TDI. Many dog training centers offer the classes and testing. In your case you may want to contact the volunteer coordinator at your local childrens or oncology hospital and discuss your interest with them to get their thoughts on what might work for Razz. You mentioned Angell Memorial. If you are in the Boston area Dana Farber might be a place to try.

Sending prayers and good thoughts that you and Razz have many good years ahead.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How is Razz doing?


----------



## Razz Dad

Thank you for all the kind wishes that continue to come our way -- both Razz and I appreciate it very very much!

We passed the three-week post-surgery Mark on Thursday (the day we removed his cone for good) and Razz is slowly starting to show signs of his old self. He needs to gain his self confidence back as he is adjusting to his new perspective. It it a little tough on him since he is used to having strangers run up to him and give him hugs and praise -- now they run up and startle a bit when they see him. He can't understand the emotion and thinks he is doing something wrong and drops down on all fours, scared. 

The good news is that the margins are clean and he will have his whole life ahead of him to adjust. Thanks again everyone and attached how he looked this weekend.

Razz Dad


----------



## Finn's Fan

Razz Dad, your boy is still a lovely, handsome young golden. I would still run up and smother him with kisses and hugs. He looks great! Were you ever able to contact an organization to see if Razz could help people who needed an eye removed? He would make their hearts melt! Wishing Razz a long, long life with you and your wife.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I think Razz is gorgeous! I, too, would love the chance to give him some love. Wishing you all a continued smooth healing.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Razz is still a lovely boy! Part of the reaction may be coming from the freshly shaven look and will most likely lessen as his fur grows in.

I too might very well startle - not because of his looks but what the fresh scar and lack of fur imply - that he still might be hurting and restraint is called for to prevent causing him pain.

But he is still beautiful and I hope he has a long, long life filled with hugs & kisses.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks for the update. I am glad that margins are clean and he is healthy boy. Tell Razz those who don't see how beautiful he is, don't deserve his attention, they are too shallow to see the beauty of a fighter and survivor. I am sending him a million of virtual hugs with lots of positive vibes and prayers, he will feel that. Finn's fan idea is great. There is lots of work for Razz to do.
Please keep coming back with updates.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Razz Dad said:


> That is such a wonderful idea. Does anyone know of any organizations that might coordinate such an effort?


First, take lots of pictures of him as he is healing. Put them in a book so you can show the kids.
Get him certified as a therapy dog.
Then contact a local Children's Hospital - or even a regular hospital with a pediatric oncology floor.

The shock and stares will go away to a large degree as the incision heals and the hair grows back. Part of the drawing back is that kind people don't want to accidentally hurt him - they don't know what to do. You can both become teachers. 
Teach people to approach him on his left side, even hands should come from the left.

I'm sorry that he had to lose his eye, but I am thankful for his good health.


----------



## KiwiD

Razz is handsome as ever and he deserves every hug and bit of loving that comes his way.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Razz is as handsome as any dog I have ever laid eyes on. :smooch:
He will adjust much quicker and completely long before you and others will. Once he coat grows back and his scars are lealed others will not react quite the same. It will all blend in qute naturally. 
I am so sorry you and Razz had to go through this but an glad you were willing to share with us his story. :wave:


----------



## Karen519

*Razz*

Razz is beautiful in my eyes. So glad that you and he will have a life together!


----------



## *Laura*

Razz Dad. - I think Razz is beautiful and I wish I could hug him. It's so nice to see him smiling again


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just checking in, hope Razz is doing great.


----------



## Razz Dad

Than you all for your continued interest and warm wishes for Razz. It has really been touching. Five weeks after the operation, Razz continues to heal. He is now getting less startled reaction from passers-by as we walk down the street and more direct curiousity. Funny how a little more fur can make people less timid or scared. 

Razz himself is becoming more like himself everyday and we even decided to take him on a hike over the weekend. I snapped these shots of him on the mountain. Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to see Razz doing so well, he is beautiful!


----------



## *Laura*

Razz Dad - I'm so glad to see how well Razz is healing and that he's resuming normal activities. He's been through alot. Thank you for the pictures. ...He looks so happy on your hike. He is a gorgeous boy and a very lucky boy to have a Dad like you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks for the update. Love all these photos, beautiful golden smile, it is all worth it. I am so glad that recovery is going well. There will be a lot of happy days for sweet Razz with his lovely family.


----------



## Razz Dad

Hi Eveyone and Happy New Year!

I thought I would drop a quick note to say thank you to everyone who sent nice thoughts and wishes. We have had a couple of follow-up visits for Razz with the oncologist and it looks like he is recovering just find and with a little luck this will be the end of his bout. Fingers crossed! In the meantime, here is a photo with him snuggling with one of best friends.


----------



## Mayve

Our Bridge Dog Maggie, a Cocker Spaniel, had an eye removed at 12 years of age do to glaucoma. 

She got funny looks and stares...but once it healed it really wasn't that noticable. Your boy is beautiful....glad he is doing well


----------



## Razz Dad

Yes, Mayve -- the range of reaction that he gets is interesting. Some passersby will not even mention it and smother him with hugs and kisses. Others will recoil and ask lots of questions. I don't mind the questions, but Razz can pick up the vibes from the folks that are revulsed. That is probably the toughest part for the poor pup, but it was worth the trade off to have him around for a lot longer!


----------



## KiwiD

Thanks for the update, Razz looks great! Wishing him many, many years of health and happiness


----------



## *Laura*

Razz's Dad... I'm so happy to read that things are going well. Razz look wonderful!! I was so happy to see your post


----------



## Finn's Fan

He's darling, your Razz, and I'm sorry he's confused and feels bad when folks don't react well. Did you ever find out what you would need to do to get him certified as a therapy dog? It might raise his spirits to be greeted with nothing but enthusiasm in a children's ward of a hospital!


----------

